# 2019 Recap



## LDUBS (Jan 3, 2020)

Well, I’m still sitting around with this stupid brace on my right foot. Having nothing better to do I gathered some ‘data’ on my 2019 fishing activity. 

Not the most exciting reading but here is my recap of 2019: 

•	I took the boat out to one lake or another a total of 26 different days.
•	I managed to get out every month except Feb, but I only got out once in Aug, Sept, & Oct. 
•	Of the 26 days on the water, three were skunks. 
•	I put approximately 127 hours on the outboard
•	An average day on the water was just short of 5 hours (run time). 
•	Brought home 68 trout and a few crappie
•	Didn’t keep track of releases but it wasn’t that many. Manly LMB, crappie, and one or two dink trout that weren’t hooked too bad.
•	Had a personal best with a 5.6 pound rainbow. 
•	All except one were caught trolling using downriggers. The one was caught while I was bringing the line in to call it a day. 
•	In between all of this I spent a heck of a lot of time on TinBoats.net! 

All-in-all I am pretty happy and hope for a repeat in 2020. And that is just the fishing!


----------



## gnappi (Jan 10, 2020)

WOWSER! You keep records like that? Bravo!


----------



## LDUBS (Jan 11, 2020)

I take photos of everything when I'm out on the water and put it all in a folder. Since I'm kind of laid up I had the time to reconstruct counts, etc from the picture data. Only other thing was the motor hours which I track separately. 

Now I'm thinking it might be cool to keep a detailed log. Or, maybe more like a fishing/boating diary. It might be useful for people having trouble sleeping. Haha

Right now it looks like I won't be able to get on the water until after Feb 7th. This will be the longest time my boat has been out of the water since I got it. Gives me something to look forward to, I guess.


----------

